# Put your username in this AI face generator and post the results



## Kaktus Kompot (Oct 20, 2021)

First of all, the site itself:

artflow.ai

And, to start, here's the picture I got:


Not sure how it got that and what it has to do with the name, but it looks like an exhausted, somewhat androgynous countryside teacher, who just finished grading a bunch of papers and started putting on makeup for a weekend hangout at the bar, but seriously considers just going to sleep instead.


----------



## DJ Grelle (Oct 20, 2021)

Yeah this is kinda me


----------



## Nathan Higgers (Oct 20, 2021)

Really doesn't look like someone who'd truly Nathan Higgers. Looks more like a SJW teacher or something....


----------



## Dilf Department (Oct 20, 2021)

Based


----------



## Medulseur (Oct 20, 2021)

Man you guys get okay looking ones meanwhile I get this busted up old crack whore.


----------



## Grinrow (Oct 20, 2021)

I got a ranga


----------



## slimes (Oct 20, 2021)

This looks like I rolled high on ‘offended’ in a DnD character creator, but also a little like my distant cousin.

Gross on both counts.


----------



## Stephanie Bustcakes (Oct 20, 2021)

Has definitely had plastic surgery.


----------



## SITHRAK! (Oct 20, 2021)

Geralt of Niggia
Pretty close to reality, NGL.


----------



## dingobaby (Oct 20, 2021)

Its like thug Golem KingCobraJFS with hair. Even got the wonky eye.


----------



## Turk on the lurk (Oct 20, 2021)

I got creepy granpa.


----------



## Eurasian Lynx (Oct 20, 2021)

View attachment 98ae8bddde3040e9af51168b0a5e1610.webp
For some reason I am a quadroon woman.


----------



## obliviousbeard (Oct 20, 2021)

This is too handsome. I'm more of a crazed hobo looking irl.


----------



## SSj_Ness (Oct 20, 2021)

feel free to think this is accurate


----------



## CAPTAIN MATI (Oct 20, 2021)

I like this site.


----------



## Phalanges Mycologist (Oct 20, 2021)

Considering that my username is based off ILJ I think this is shockingly accurate.


----------



## CAPTAIN MATI (Oct 20, 2021)




----------



## FakeishNamedicoot (Oct 20, 2021)

I'll take it



Spoiler: I decided to have fun


----------



## IKOL (Oct 20, 2021)

Well that's actually pretty accurate toward my name, huh.


----------



## Bloitzhole (Oct 20, 2021)

My Username is just the first weird sound that came to mind, spelled out.
The result is




Heavy weapons guy from Team Fortress 2 after trooning out.

Incidentally, here's Joshua Conner Moon (which is apparently not a fat name, but he does look tired):





Russell Greer:




Chantal Sarault:


----------



## SITHRAK! (Oct 20, 2021)

I had no idea @Jet Fuel Johnny was a hydrocephalic Mexican pimp.


----------



## Ophelia Jones (Oct 20, 2021)

Lies


----------



## Vingle (Oct 20, 2021)

This site is fun.


----------



## DJ Grelle (Oct 20, 2021)

CAPTAIN MATI said:


> View attachment 2642121


holy fuck I want to impregnate null


----------



## Ophelia Jones (Oct 20, 2021)

Bloitzhole said:


> Incidentally, here's Joshua Conner Moon (which is apparently not a fat name, but he does look tired):
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Null looks stoned
Russel Greer finally looks like a normal human
Chantal still gives coke addict vibes.


----------



## Southern Belle (Oct 20, 2021)

hm. cool.


----------



## N. Gin (Oct 20, 2021)

Of all the potential faces I could've gotten, I ended up with a femboy twink.


----------



## RadioactiveMonkeyMan (Oct 20, 2021)

Looks like a talking head from Fallout 1. Nifty.


----------



## Useful_Mistake (Oct 20, 2021)




----------



## Battlecruiser3000ad (Oct 20, 2021)

Aryan superchad using the power of pure will to make dames on the Internet disrobe and take photos of those milk trucks


----------



## lemme ASS you a question (Oct 20, 2021)

the more specific you are, the better the results, but you cant do curse words or meme words so you have to do workarounds


----------



## TapewormSalesman (Oct 20, 2021)

Surprisingly fitting


----------



## Muu (Oct 20, 2021)

View attachment 3161fa82723449cab9bdd1b0d439ead7.webp
What are those earrings? And I've got old people hair.


----------



## Useful_Mistake (Oct 20, 2021)

Muu said:


> View attachment 2642231
> What are those earrings? And I've got old people hair.


Learn to save images and attach them properly.


----------



## SITHRAK! (Oct 20, 2021)

lemme ASS you a question said:


> you cant do curse words or meme words so you have to do workarounds


Uncle Adolf says “tell me about it”.


----------



## User names must be unique (Oct 20, 2021)

I'd fuck me, would you fuck me?


----------



## RadioactiveMonkeyMan (Oct 20, 2021)

lemme ASS you a question said:


> the more specific you are, the better the results


By the gods, you're right!


----------



## Yuri_ (Oct 20, 2021)

It seems Yuri has also transitioned to female


----------



## DubbleBubble (Oct 20, 2021)

Yup, sure looks like someone that blows a whole lotta.. bubble gum, delicious cheap bubble gum. Probably goes through all 380 pieces in one night.


----------



## CreamyHerman’s (Oct 20, 2021)

It looks like he just finished a Meth binge


----------



## Dr. Henry Armitage (Oct 20, 2021)




----------



## CptnSnshn (Oct 20, 2021)

I look like an older prince charming from shrek.


----------



## Greasy Spoon (Oct 20, 2021)

Seems kinds racist, based AI.


----------



## Dwight Frye (Oct 20, 2021)

Looks more like Captain Kirk than Dwight Frye


----------



## glow (Oct 20, 2021)

"glow" just got me this pink chick. 






So I tried "the kiwi farms user known as glow" and it's not a bad guess to be honest, has someone doxed me?


----------



## SSj_Ness (Oct 20, 2021)

Pretty good batch, Sonic & Mario's gay baby looks somehow more accurate than expected.


----------



## sex haver (Oct 20, 2021)

Made me look like some anime faggot from a Final Fantasy game.


----------



## Ahriman (Oct 20, 2021)




----------



## Greasy Spoon (Oct 20, 2021)

SSj_Ness said:


> Pretty good batch, Sonic & Mario's gay baby looks somehow more accurate than expected.


----------



## Officer Eradicate (Oct 20, 2021)




----------



## Dagobert (Oct 20, 2021)

View attachment 65d08b18a38c4843b35853b942fc7373.webp

Apparently I look like I could move to the Tranch.


----------



## hotcheetospuffs (Oct 20, 2021)

Love that it assumes I'm a Mexican man.

  Here's our former baby girl Amberlynn Reid.


----------



## Hathungor (Oct 20, 2021)

sex haver said:


> Made me look like some anime faggot from a Final Fantasy game.


Yours looks like what you'd get if the buttsex lovechild of Michael Jackson and Prince somehow turned out Italian

Mine looks like oldschool MTG art:


----------



## Xenomorph (Oct 20, 2021)

um lookin like troony gaga



LMAO


----------



## Pimpleking55 (Oct 20, 2021)

A barbarian warlord who just realized he left the stove on at home.


----------



## Non-Threatening Niall (Oct 20, 2021)

I got "still wholesome teen heartthrob". That thing's too hung up on that other Niall.


----------



## DubbleBubble (Oct 20, 2021)

Just for fun... I feel like there's some kinda social commentary to be made here but, I dunno.


----------



## marisa # (Oct 20, 2021)

View attachment ce2ccbc86afb4fd689ef753c29cc802e.webp
Well, I mean she's a girl, blonde, and looks like a witch. Close enough?


----------



## Hathungor (Oct 20, 2021)

I'm actually super impressed by what this thing can do. Definitely good for inspiration or even detailed but generic avatars, been testing some shit.
Where can I get one of those:





EDIT: For the love of god:


----------



## Meat Target (Oct 20, 2021)

I'm sunburned af, but so cute!


----------



## Buff Wellington (Oct 20, 2021)

alrighty then


----------



## Juke and Jam (Oct 20, 2021)

It's like looking in the mirror.


----------



## TurkishOreo (Oct 20, 2021)

No clue why they smeared the lipstick on the cheeks..


----------



## Kosher Snake (Oct 20, 2021)

Does not look like a Banking Clan version of "Kept you waiting huh"
Instead looks like a mix of Cleopatra and that bitch from the cringe Resident Evil movies with the dead expression on her face


----------



## Meat Target (Oct 20, 2021)

CRAWWWWLIIING IIIIN MY SKIIIIIN




Kosher Snake said:


> Does not look like a Banking Clan version of "Kept you waiting huh"
> Instead looks like a mix of Cleopatra and that bitch from the cringe Resident Evil movies with the dead expression on her face


Imagine being this ungrateful for being hot.


----------



## Tor Lugosi (Oct 20, 2021)

looks surprisingly close to a fusion of Tor Johnson and Bela Lugosi.


----------



## Tootsie Bear (Oct 20, 2021)

I don't know what I was expecting but I wasn't expecting this! All in all she looks like someone Netflix hired to play Squirrel Girl because the original character was too white!


----------



## Rustic Ruthenian (Oct 20, 2021)

If I squint a lot it looks like someone in my family.


----------



## RomanesEuntDomus (Oct 20, 2021)

nice.


----------



## Pimpleking55 (Oct 20, 2021)

This king is done with your shit.

Some i did for shit and giggles


----------



## Plumber's Kokoro Wish (Oct 20, 2021)

Not any plumber I've ever seen!


----------



## SneedEyeMitch (Oct 20, 2021)

Blue bloodshot eyes? How tired am I?


----------



## Ita Mori (Oct 20, 2021)

...not bad. I expected worse.
Looks like a Best Korean refugee who just had their first DMT trip.


----------



## frozenrunner (Oct 20, 2021)

I got some bulldyke from the Witcher universe.



The A.I. seems kind of based, though. Look at that nose.





SSj_Ness said:


> feel free to think this is accurate


Chris Redfield if he sucked cock.


----------



## Goyslop Muncher (Oct 20, 2021)

Guess I'm just Syrian Girl


----------



## Professional Lurker (Oct 20, 2021)

It's even got the snake eyes


----------



## Krystal (Oct 20, 2021)




----------



## General Disarray (Oct 20, 2021)

Oh no. They made me a tranny


----------



## The Empirical Bogey (Oct 20, 2021)

General Disarray said:


> View attachment 2642641
> 
> Oh no. They made me a tranny


View attachment 2642657
Shit me too. I'm apparently a tranny drug addict YA protagonist. And now the uploader is busted.


----------



## Prophetic Spirit (Oct 20, 2021)

Damn, i'm awesome.


----------



## Kaktus Kompot (Oct 20, 2021)

Put this in out of curiosity and this genuinely looks like a caricature of every race at the same time, impressive. 





Spoiler: Other fun results (some are mine, some from the community tab)


----------



## SinEater (Oct 20, 2021)

View attachment b3ec7201ac8c4f1f8d0be2dd81e8ffab.webp
Green glowing eyes a funky hairline and sorta wonky ears. I'll take it.


----------



## Dr. Pasquale (Oct 20, 2021)

I'd say thats a doctor


----------



## Focken Kiwi (Oct 20, 2021)




----------



## Therapy Dog (Oct 20, 2021)

Therapy... dog?


----------



## Grub Nub (Oct 20, 2021)

YESSSSSS
I GOT BALD ZOMBIE


----------



## m1ddl3m4rch (Oct 20, 2021)

Can't find my actual original profile pic, but it was a few seconds in from here where Calendar Girl is holding an Easter egg grenade.



I got a generic pic, a jane austen heroine and Rose McGowan as the Joker.


Spoiler: descriptions and results


----------



## not william stenchever (Oct 20, 2021)




----------



## That-One-Guy (Oct 20, 2021)




----------



## Marshal Mannerheim (Oct 20, 2021)




----------



## The Final Troondown (Oct 20, 2021)

I look like a crazy outback pilot


----------



## Nigger Respecter (Oct 20, 2021)

I tried it and it said there was an bad word in my name. I guess "respect" is truly offensive these days...makes me sad


----------



## Foxymophandlemama (Oct 20, 2021)

Young woman in her early 20s, working in some quirky shop and dreams about making it big as model. She dyes her hair regularly and takes pride in its color. Don't ask about her red eyes.


----------



## DyingStarsForever (Oct 20, 2021)

Somewhat believable as a gender swapped, live-action version of my avatar I suppose. Not me though.


----------



## Hellbound Hellhound (Oct 20, 2021)

I'm a demonic gigachad, apparently:


----------



## Executive Petrel (Oct 20, 2021)

Kaktus Kompot said:


> Put this in out of curiosity and this genuinely looks like a caricature of every race at the same time, impressive.
> View attachment 2642724
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks for bringing up Nurgle Joe Biden. 
Also, transgender Joseph Stalin looks horrifyingly close to german left-winged politician Sahra Wagenknecht, who actually grew up in the GDR. 



Spoiler












On topic: I got this one


----------



## totallyrandomusername (Oct 20, 2021)

I wish I looked 1/2 as good as Chad Jesus.


----------



## Jet Fuel Johnny (Oct 20, 2021)

Huh, I wish. He's like 25 at the most.


----------



## s0mbra (Oct 20, 2021)

View attachment ea1583a46adc486a945ab66f0fe54b86 (1).webp
I got fucking whitewashed


----------



## s0mbra (Oct 20, 2021)

Well idk why it attached like that but oh well


----------



## HIVidaBoheme (Oct 20, 2021)

I got a very milquetoast looking basic bitch.




Meh.


----------



## StyrofoamFridge (Oct 20, 2021)




----------



## Acrid Alchemist (Oct 20, 2021)

I suppose he looks like someone used to drinking vile things on a regular basis.


----------



## totallyrandomusername (Oct 20, 2021)

s0mbra said:


> Well idk why it attached like that but oh well


Because the WebP format is literally internet cancer.


----------



## Anchors-Away (Oct 20, 2021)

Fittingly has the blue glow, much like my avatar


----------



## RinguPingu745 (Oct 20, 2021)

Looks like a Barbie doll with a case of the mumps.


----------



## woodfromwell (Oct 20, 2021)




----------



## Mr. Skeltal (Oct 20, 2021)

It looks like a skellington, thus is accurate.


----------



## zero-who (Oct 20, 2021)

BRAVO ARTFLOW


----------



## Citizen Lain (Oct 20, 2021)

Guy looks like a robot, appropriately enough.


----------



## Skitzels (Oct 20, 2021)

Goddamn I look like a Twink apparently


----------



## Mealy Mouth Spittle (Oct 20, 2021)

Jesus H. Christ said:


> View attachment 2643482
> 
> I wish I looked 1/2 as good as Chad Jesus.


The moment I scrolled to your post, a character in some movie my hubby is watching screamed out "Jesus Christ".  I guess Jesus just wanted a shout out.


Not bad, but those teeth are fucked up.


----------



## murgatroid (Oct 20, 2021)

Without and with proper spelling:


----------



## A Grey Cat (Oct 20, 2021)

Hey baby, come here often?


----------



## Massa's Little Buckie (Oct 20, 2021)




----------



## 40 Year Old Boomer (Oct 20, 2021)




----------



## Witthel (Oct 20, 2021)

My result looks like a college student with a blossoming meth addiction.


----------



## Troonologist PhD (Oct 20, 2021)

He does look like someone who got doctorates in troonology.

Here's all the ones I made from fucking around with it.


----------



## Witthel (Oct 20, 2021)

Here's two I made from screwing around with it.


----------



## AmbiTron (Oct 20, 2021)

Ayy I'm hot af.


----------



## Ponzo (Oct 20, 2021)

Mine looks he could be some alcoholic IP2 streamer or Ron Perlmans and Travoltas bastard child.


----------



## Doctor Tracksuit (Oct 21, 2021)




----------



## Elaine Miller (Oct 21, 2021)

Oddly enough this kind of looks like me but the butch 30s version :^)


----------



## Unpaid Emotional Labourer (Oct 21, 2021)

Legit uncanny


----------



## Krokodil Overdose (Oct 21, 2021)

Exactly what it says on the tin.


----------



## Weed Eater (Oct 21, 2021)

How does one describe such a face.


----------



## LazloChalos (Oct 21, 2021)

Looking like a small time villain that dies within the first hour on a Ubisoft game.

"It is a shame that you had to come to Isla Valeberga, this remote and isolated location, but now I shall leave you to your death knowing that if this situation doesn't kill you the local apex predator, the tiger striped penguin, surely will"

-Capitan Chalos (Far Cry 9) after leaving the protagonist on a burning blimp.


----------



## knightlautrec (Oct 21, 2021)

So that's what he looks like under the helm...


----------



## Weed Eater (Oct 21, 2021)

knightlautrec said:


> View attachment 2645101
> 
> So that's what he looks like under the helm...


It has the Dark souls face generator look too!


----------



## Digital Thunder (Oct 21, 2021)

I guess I see a little thunder? Not sure what to make of this.


----------



## Celebidhren (Oct 21, 2021)

I am now a true and honest woman, I think I like the _greedy for silver _variant the most, has a slight eyes of ibad thing going on,
I do like that it told me that _Jew_ is inappropriate content ... although it's probably just the combination of greedy and jew.


----------



## Zirnwyb (Oct 21, 2021)

My name means angry woman in a fictional language and yet I don't look angry. I feel like I was robbed.


----------



## GenociderSyo (Oct 21, 2021)




----------



## Dysnomia (Oct 21, 2021)

You put the lupus scar on the wrong side. That unvalidates my identity.  

Seriously though, that part is a bit freaky.


----------



## Sex Cannon Lupa (Oct 21, 2021)

The hair feels right at least.


----------



## Silvio Dante (Oct 21, 2021)

It got the hair right, should've cast this guy for the Many Saints of Newark


----------



## totallyrandomusername (Oct 21, 2021)

Mealy Mouth Spittle said:


> The moment I scrolled to your post, a character in some movie my hubby is watching screamed out "Jesus Christ".  I guess Jesus just wanted a shout out.
> 
> 
> Not bad, but those teeth are fucked up.
> View attachment 2644077


Jesus always appreciates the shout out.



murgatroid said:


> Without and with proper spelling:
> 
> View attachment 2644084


The first one looks more like a human-metroid hybrid.


----------



## IAmNotAlpharius (Oct 21, 2021)

Spoiler: My face apparently






Huh.


----------



## Horton Hears A Whoreson (Oct 21, 2021)

I killed a man WITH THIS CHIN


----------



## Pocket Dragoon (Oct 21, 2021)

There's literally a thread on this already.






						Artflow is a Website that Generates Avatars with A.I.
					

Go to artflow.ai and see for yourself.  Just type in a description (or anything really) and see what comes out.  Unfortunetey it may take a few hours for yours to generate (you don't have to keep the window open or stay on the page) but you can reload the "Editor's Choice" and "Community...




					kiwifarms.net


----------



## naaaaiiiiillllll!!! (Oct 21, 2021)

First try, my username was truncated and gave me a dour Nordic-looking fella (or possibly a lady, idk).  So I tried again including the exclamation marks…



Got the first guy’s angry dad/uncle or something (or maybe the website was mad at me entering a name so similar back to back?).  None of them look like me, but my username is unusual/dumb (makes AI heads explode), so I’m content.


----------



## IAmNotAlpharius (Oct 21, 2021)

Still must be run over. No exceptions.


----------



## GHTD (Oct 21, 2021)

Cool. Also decided to have some fun with memes.


----------



## Pocket Dragoon (Oct 21, 2021)

Here's my murder-weapon series.


----------



## Some JERK (Oct 21, 2021)

Mainly accurate.


----------



## Smaug's Smokey Hole (Oct 21, 2021)

Not bad, a bit of orange gives a fiery feel and weirdly enough that is my haircut, unkempt length and all.




"it's a guilty pleasure"


----------



## Mealy Mouth Spittle (Oct 21, 2021)

GHTD said:


> View attachment 2645899
> 
> Cool. Also decided to have some fun with memes.
> 
> View attachment 2645900








Our avatars could be sisters.  You're obviously the pretty one.  I'm the retarded one with a lisp because of those weird horse teeth.  Either that or I've tried on Memaw's dentures for a laugh.  Can't decide.


----------



## Providence (Oct 21, 2021)

Not remotely accurate, yet fair.


----------



## Crex Crex (Oct 21, 2021)

Noice


----------



## Schauma mal (Oct 21, 2021)

she looks cool


----------



## Honk Hill (Oct 21, 2021)

This AI software aint right in the head.


----------



## Pocket Dragoon (Oct 21, 2021)

naaaaiiiiillllll!!! said:


> ).None of them look like me, but my username is unusual/dumb (makes AI heads explode), so I’m content.


At least yours look legit; it made me look like a low-res Splinter Cell NPC.


----------



## Glad I couldn't help (Oct 21, 2021)

Welp, I guess a trooning out is in my future.

Might as well skip the self-mutilation phrase to the self-destruction phrase in that case.

EDIT: I guess I should have chosen the present tense.


----------



## Schauma mal (Oct 21, 2021)




----------



## A Gay Retard (Oct 21, 2021)

I _really_ wanted to see what I would get, too. I will attach another once it generates.

e:


----------



## WhatInTheActualFuck (Oct 21, 2021)

Maybe late, but they don't like no-no words, so fuck it.


----------



## Probably a deer (Oct 21, 2021)

Aw man, not even close. Don't think I look that terrified all the time.


----------



## Schauma mal (Oct 21, 2021)

WhatInTheActualFuck said:


> Maybe late, but they don't like no-no words, so fuck it.


----------



## Sailor (Oct 21, 2021)




----------



## WhatInTheActualFuck (Oct 21, 2021)

Schauma mal said:


> View attachment 2646499


Ha!  I'll take Wish.com Kill Bill.


----------



## Realistic Elephant (Oct 21, 2021)

No way this is a realistic elephant, she doesn't have blue eyes.


----------



## Hugbox Kommissar (Oct 21, 2021)

*Soviet anthem intensifies*


----------



## Mr Bunny (Oct 21, 2021)

View attachment f412a06d9d5d4b1e88a7c36c16905c06.webp
Not as hairy as I thought it would be.


----------



## Mister Mint (Oct 21, 2021)

More like _Daddy_ Mint. 
Also is that some CWC heterochromia?


----------



## Mister Mint (Oct 21, 2021)

it all seems pretty accurate.


----------



## DoomsdayElite (Oct 21, 2021)




----------



## mr.moon1488 (Oct 21, 2021)




----------



## IAmNotAlpharius (Oct 21, 2021)




----------



## Power Ranger Monster (Oct 21, 2021)

I can think of nothing clever to say for this.


----------



## lurk_moar (Oct 21, 2021)




----------



## Damocles_Sword (Oct 21, 2021)

View attachment 678c886ae67a485799ecb8e248cb7312.webp

Plugged in my user name and got this.

View attachment 3aafd552f4d54eeab42b9b8115891e85.webp

Got this from a description of my spoopy avatar.


----------



## Eric Clapton (Oct 21, 2021)

Me but white (NOT black) and without my Übermensch blonde hair


----------



## Lunar Eclipse Paradox (Oct 21, 2021)

Seems about right.


----------



## NoReturn (Oct 21, 2021)

It me


----------



## We Are The Witches (Oct 22, 2021)

I do have some class.


----------



## Nig Kang Theory (Oct 22, 2021)

It told me my request was inappropriate when I wrote out my name with spaces. I removed them and it still gave me a black person anyway.
Based AI.


----------



## Dysnomia (Oct 22, 2021)

They wish.


----------



## NoReturn (Oct 22, 2021)

Dysnomia said:


> View attachment 2647443
> 
> They wish.





Wat.


----------



## gh0stzero (Oct 22, 2021)




----------



## Witthel (Oct 22, 2021)

The people behind this site have clearly never seen pics of Null.


----------



## Bunny Tracks (Oct 22, 2021)

I'm cute!


----------



## Fougaro (Oct 22, 2021)




----------



## Oughtism (Oct 22, 2021)

Not sure how I should feel about this one. Kinda looks like a lot of hons before their eggs crack. But I'll take it. I won't troon out!


----------



## Cryonic Haunted Bullets (Oct 22, 2021)

fuck my life


----------



## Fougaro (Oct 22, 2021)




----------



## Literal Shitbag (Oct 23, 2021)




----------



## Kermit Jizz (Oct 23, 2021)

Well, can't say its worse than I expected.


----------



## Almighty MoeBro Nation (Oct 23, 2021)

I look like Rasputin wielding the power stone


----------



## Art Kassul (Oct 23, 2021)

This is the worst one in the entire thread. This is all wrong!

Redid with proper capitalization:

Much better.


----------



## awoo (Oct 23, 2021)

awoo


----------



## Stormy Daniel's Lawyer (Oct 23, 2021)

I'm your blue eyed devil ladies..          and              Sensual Black Jesus, ho's..


----------



## Dolphin Lundgren (Oct 23, 2021)

That's the most human dolphin I've ever seen.


----------



## Vlinny-kun (Oct 23, 2021)

Vlinny-kun:




What the fuck? I look like a humanoid chimpanzee going through a metrosexual phase and is posing for their tumblr profile icon.

Vlinny Chan (previous name):




Better, but he looks like he's going to date rape a drunk chick in his '93 Chrysler LeBaron. And what's with one side of his face being less trimmed than the other?

This site gave me all kinds of different results for Vlinny.


----------



## Fougaro (Oct 23, 2021)




----------



## serious n00b (Oct 24, 2021)

I used to look similar


----------



## lolnah (Oct 24, 2021)

This one, however, feels perfect.


----------



## Aunty Everything (Oct 24, 2021)




----------



## Saxxon (Oct 24, 2021)

Yeah that's me, I've been the evil version of myself all this time.


----------



## Mr. Pestilence (Oct 24, 2021)

Oh man, he's just like me!



lol, seems the AI has some deep insight into Faith's electra complex.


----------



## Neurotypical Mantis (Oct 24, 2021)

i accidentally did it twice and both times got a cracked out vaguely middle eastern woman with green eyes


----------



## Fireman Sam (Oct 24, 2021)

Mate this is fuckin Sunburned Sam.


----------



## lolnah (Oct 24, 2021)




----------



## Obi Wan Kenobi (Oct 24, 2021)

Nigga what the fuck

I guess I'll keep you guys updated [4:51PM]



WHAT THE FUCK IS THIS [4:56PM]



did one for you @MissJessiac 
not even accurate 3/10


----------



## Iron Hamster (Oct 24, 2021)

lol. Fathead Cage


----------



## Meat Pickle (Oct 24, 2021)




----------



## babaGAReeb (Oct 24, 2021)

one eyebrow bigger than the other man/woman thing


----------



## Thumb Butler (Oct 24, 2021)




----------



## Neko GF (Oct 24, 2021)




----------



## JamusActimus (Oct 24, 2021)

Jamal (black) +Actimel (white)


----------



## Liber Pater (Oct 24, 2021)

Spoiler: Keyword: "Liber Pater"



View attachment 99eadeaffbef451ea63e7f360c230d44.webp





Spoiler: Keyword: "Kiwi Farms user known as Liber Pater"



View attachment c89eeb70e9184ff78c2c7e7bb0dcd59b.webp


----------



## thegooddoctor (Oct 24, 2021)

View attachment B283C96C-BEB3-4F0D-B6AD-CC1E6ABEAC77.webp

I look a little disheveled for a ‘good doctor’


----------



## Liber Pater (Oct 24, 2021)

"Professional buck breaker"
View attachment b4b7176d9c5b40f49cdf0c3b8e5b58e7.webp


----------



## rareblacklobster (Oct 24, 2021)

burnt


----------



## Sundae (Oct 24, 2021)

This is the result I got for putting in Sundae:




To which I respond with:




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## totallyrandomusername (Oct 24, 2021)

Fireman Sam said:


> View attachment 2653897
> Mate this is fuckin Sunburned Sam.


Yeah, but if you're a ginger IRL, you know that is your second setting. Ginger's and blond's with a strong Scandinavian background (such as myself) only have two settings, Ghost & Lobster.

That reminds of the time I dated a ginger chick and my friends were like "You know, you two can't have kids. Those poor things would be fucking translucent!"

I've always taken the "translucent" thing in stride. Other people of various shades and colors need to chill the fuck out.


----------



## HomerSimpson (Oct 25, 2021)

Bart?


----------



## Mr1930s (Oct 25, 2021)

Back to the depression we go.


----------



## Pickle Inspector (Oct 25, 2021)

Nice moustache!


----------



## Sailor Kim Jong Moon (Oct 25, 2021)

View attachment 2D00B1F3-FBDB-43F3-AE60-8510F2D6AF6F.webp

This was a mistake


----------



## Troonologist PhD (Oct 26, 2021)

Fougaro said:


> View attachment 2650986


Liking anime makes him look more like a Chad?


----------



## Fougaro (Oct 26, 2021)

Troonologist PhD said:


> Liking anime makes him look more like a Chad?






Without a doubt.


----------



## Gekks (Oct 26, 2021)

Way out of my league.


----------



## Stormy Daniel's Lawyer (Oct 26, 2021)

Jorge Floyd Gonzales






Ms. Patrick Mahomes






Asian Tom Brady






Nancy Pelosi


----------



## WhoBusTank69 (Oct 27, 2021)

I'll take it.


----------



## The Curmudgeon (Oct 27, 2021)

I like it! Works for me!


----------



## Grub (Oct 27, 2021)

He's pretty grubby I suppose.


----------



## Absurdist Laughter (Oct 27, 2021)




----------



## turdburger (Oct 27, 2021)

It looks like a lesbian couple I know. Like, both of them, mushed together as if physical mass is being used as a substitute for testosterone.


----------



## IKOL (Oct 27, 2021)

Well since I changes the name - time to look at how Artflow will handle that.
Will update with results

UPDATE:
Okay, not the results I would have expect but... Here:
"MundusVivendi"



With the apostrophe as it shall be:


----------



## Creep3r (Oct 27, 2021)

Beep boop motherfucker.


----------



## GloriousScarf (Oct 27, 2021)

Would have sex with low rent Taylor Swift.


----------



## whatever I feel like (Oct 27, 2021)

Here's my previous username, looking all badass:





And here's my current one, looking all female:


----------



## Poppavalyim Andropoff (Oct 27, 2021)




----------



## CiaphasCain (Oct 27, 2021)




----------



## Ash's_Chainsaw_Hand (Oct 27, 2021)

I guess if i was a white guy....


----------



## Ash's_Chainsaw_Hand (Oct 27, 2021)

Russian bodybuilder? Or Korean plastic surgery enthusiast?


turdburger said:


> It looks like a lesbian couple I know. Like, both of them, mushed together as if physical mass is being used as a substitute for testosterone.
> 
> View attachment 2663204


----------



## Creep3r (Oct 27, 2021)

The Null one ended up looking like Sergey Nazarov.


----------



## Fakenamemagoo (Oct 27, 2021)

View attachment 1f045951f8b442ef963bcda5a8857b95.webp

Ms. Fakenamemagoo is constantly lied to by her friends, telling her she's still "beautiful" and "gorgeous" even after the grease fire. She knows they're lying though, and that's why she drinks so much.


----------



## Poppavalyim Andropoff (Oct 27, 2021)

Accurate


----------



## KokoroKoroki (Oct 27, 2021)

This looks like an SJW character design.


----------



## Catman from cat town (Oct 28, 2021)




----------



## glass_houses (Oct 28, 2021)

View attachment glass_houses.webp

Oh, come on. It's twenty years too old and it's missing half a chromosome.


----------



## Corndog (Oct 28, 2021)

I'd hit it.


----------



## Slimy Time (Oct 28, 2021)

Disgusting...and fitting


----------



## NaggotFigger (Oct 28, 2021)




----------



## Cool Username (Oct 28, 2021)

wtf is this shit? is it a man or a woman? But that's fine, it's supposed to look generic and bland.


----------



## Exceptionally Exceptional (May 22, 2022)

Late to the game, but here's mine.


----------

